# Tracker EKS awning recommendations



## mybumpydog (Mar 11, 2018)

Hi folks, i am about as new to motor homes as you can get, our shiny new Tracker EKS is ours to collect on the 20th of March with no other motor home experience i could do with some advice.

We have the need for an awning and not sure which brand or style to buy, could do with some hints from other EKS owners,.

Many thanks for any help you may be able to offer.

Martin

PS, Our 1st trip out is on the 30thMarch.


----------



## Gretchibald (Jul 22, 2011)

Are you talking about a caravan style full awning or sides ( safari room it's called)etc to attach to your already fitted sun canopy or does the van not have one at all ?
What purpose do you have for it as most motorhomers just use the 'sun canopy' for that purpose.


----------



## Mrplodd (Mar 4, 2008)

I would be inclined to stay away from a “Safari room” very expensive and very heavy!

Andy


----------



## HurricaneSmith (Jul 13, 2007)

Welcome to the forum from me.

You don't say what your "need" for an awning is. We have a Tracker EKS and can honestly say the built in overhead awning is all we have ever needed. We rarely stop anywhere longer than a couple of nights and would find the effort in putting up and taking the thing down a bit of a faff. Our side locker is taken up with empty grey and fresh water trundle trucks, tools, power cables & continental adapters, water hoses and a rotary clothes dryer. 

They weigh a fair bit, so before you buy one, you may wish to consider the effect on your user payload. 

.


----------



## iansmithofotley (Oct 13, 2005)

When I bought my S/H, 2 years old, van, twelve years ago, there was a Fiamma Zip overhead awning fitted, which I use regularly at home and abroad. There was also a brand new Fiamma Zip Safari Room, which had never been used and I, too, have never used it (it is bulky, heavy, and it has been in my loft for twelve years). If I was to buy an awning for a new van, I would buy a 'drive away' awning. It would be a nightmare using a Safari Room, to go off for days and having to put it up and take it down each time, unless it was just used at camp sites for lengthy stays and where you had no intention of regularly going off in your van.


----------



## mybumpydog (Mar 11, 2018)

*EKS awning*

We are exploring the possibility of a drive away awning, we have seen a Vango which weighs 17.5 kg. We have a caravan at the moment and use the awning a lot for the very dirty dog and his crate etc. 
We may not use it all the time and choose to leave it at home if we will be having a couple of two or three night trips. The EKS has a sun canopy and if we get some dry weather i am sure that would be enough, but if we decide to buy a drive away, we just wanted some advise on the best sort.

Thanks


----------



## Spacerunner (Mar 18, 2006)

Have you thought of getting a 'dutch' windbreak. They are made of similar fabric to the fiamma/Omnistor awnings and stand over 5' tall. They incorporate a good guying system and are, indeed, windproof. And NOT striped! Most incorporate a window panel and they pack up quite reason


----------



## mybumpydog (Mar 11, 2018)

We picked our EKS Tracker up yesterday from Chelston and drove straight over to the Devon and Somerset trading standards Weigh bridge (hopefully fairly accurate).
The weight was 3080kg, for anybody out there that has any interest, this is unladen without fluids or passengers and only 20lt of fuel.


----------



## GMJ (Jun 24, 2014)

mybumpydog said:


> *We picked our EKS Tracker up yesterday from Chelston* and drove straight over to the Devon and Somerset trading standards Weigh bridge (hopefully fairly accurate).
> The weight was 3080kg, for anybody out there that has any interest, this is unladen without fluids or passengers and only 20lt of fuel.


Good luck!

Graham :serious:

PS We have a blow up Kampa drive away awning which might suit you. Just measure the height of your awning rail from the ground as they do 2 heights from memory.


----------

